# What are the Mini must haves?



## Bikie (May 2, 2004)

Thinking about a Mini Clubman for my wife, what are the must have Mini essentials?


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Hmmm...Mrs. Wingspan's configuration from last night included Sport, Premium and Comfort Packages...and a Checkerboard roof decal.


----------



## gjhsu (Oct 23, 2007)

LSD, HIDs, anthracite headliner.... basically, the stuff that you can't easily get from the dealership after the fact.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

For me it was sport, sport suspension. Wanted an LSD but the wait was too long.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Gas.


----------



## mester (Oct 21, 2007)

Heated seats!


----------

